# Tool Chests



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Walnut tool chest for my oldest son and the white oak for me. Fun build. about 22' wide x 21 tall x 14 deep. These are stationary chests.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice mike. The walnut one is my favorite. The oak one is also very nice. Well done on both.
I'd like to make one for my carving tools.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2013)

Very Nice Work. These will be around for time on end. I like the finishes very well!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are beautiful chests! You've given me some inspiration, I plan on building something similar in size as soon as it warms up a little and I can get back into the shop.


----------



## cbrown1112 (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful job, I would love to build something like this one day. Really love the design. Great job.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That is some awesome walnut. Like em both but the walnut is great.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow those are awesome! I really like the grain on walnut one.


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

where did you come up with plans for them?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*walnut vs oak*

The oak looks like the traditional tool chest we've seen forever, very nice.
The walnut takes it up a notch or two and would make a terrific jewelry box for a young couple, if you son is married. It's too nice to put tools in.... jewels are fine. :laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

those are very nice I'm thinking about maybe trying something like that for my dad's birthday


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Both tool chests are very well done. They can get very personalized. The walnut one is quite unique.









 







.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

blaineo said:


> where did you come up with plans for them?


 
No plans-when except in my head and scribbled basic size and concept. Kinda let the wood tell me after that.

Thanks for all the compliments. Son is a glass blower and his pieces will go in his.


----------



## raveon (Dec 12, 2011)

The walnut chest is outstanding, as is the oak. I have been sketching and thinking of doing a tool chest for a while now, any hints as I have not done casework yet.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

raveon said:


> The walnut chest is outstanding, as is the oak. I have been sketching and thinking of doing a tool chest for a while now, any hints as I have not done casework yet.


 
Thanks- the case is just mortise and tennon. Drawers dovetailed-redoak with the finished wood attached to face. Slides maple. Pretty simple if you look at each step by itself. I build the case and then fit everything to it. I did a build thread before Christmas on smaller jewelry boxes (8) in the class room over at Woodbarter. Really most of the process is the same- just bigger. Bigger is actually easier.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Mike, your use of wood to spruce up a project (or walnut up a project in this case) is awesome. I love both of them, but your son's tool chest is great! Who says walnut sapwood is an eyesore, I think it is great!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

ACP said:


> Mike, your use of wood to spruce up a project (or walnut up a project in this case) is awesome. I love both of them, but your son's tool chest is great! Who says walnut sapwood is an eyesore, I think it is great!


Thanks, I love walnut- sometimes the sap is white and abstract like this and sometimes tan and straight grained as can be. Such variety in one wood. We are so lucky to have an abundance of such a nice working beautiful wood!!!!!!


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> No plans-when except in my head and scribbled basic size and concept. Kinda let the wood tell me after that.
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments. Son is a glass blower and his pieces will go in his.


You mean I have to use my brain?? Pffft....LOL It's the weekend...I'm on vacation...why would I do that? LOL... hehe


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

very nice tool boxes


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

"Kinda let the wood tell me after that" You listen well ....


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Both of those are outstanding! I also especially like the walnut.


----------



## Jayhawk2001 (Dec 28, 2010)

That walnut chest is amazing. That is a real treat, your son is lucky to have such an awesome piece of art.

The oak one is really nice too, more of a traditional look.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks all they were fun to build. I love working with walnut.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice tool chests Mike. I like them both. I would have a difficult time deciding which of my tools would reside in such prestigious stowage. 

I keep building more and more tool storage (drawers mostly) for tools but nothing as nice as what you have created. 

Bret


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Very nice tool chests Mike. I like them both. I would have a difficult time deciding which of my tools would reside in such prestigious stowage.
> 
> I keep building more and more tool storage (drawers mostly) for tools but nothing as nice as what you have created.
> 
> Bret


Thanks Bret- you incorporate walnut sapwood in a lot of your projects with great success I might add. Most of my storage is drawers also-never enough. 70% of my storage came from the farm-credit bank when they auctioned it off-almost gave it away.
Use the chests?? heck I do not know what else to do with them- the one will start to be loaded today.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice tool chests. I especially like the oak, but they are both great looking.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful work Mike. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Had a request for a side picture of a drawer-here it is. Ask away if you have questions. This is a simple wood slide.


----------

